# insulin



## staceyc (Jun 9, 2011)

hi im 24 weeks pregnant and have gesational diabetes  i was on metformin but it wasnt working they have said today i need to go on insulin from tommow . i have a app in the morning but what can i expect using inslin how do i use it etc 
thanks


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Stacey, try not to worry about the insulin. It will offer you the best method of controlling your blood sugars during your pregnancy and hopefully you will be closely monitored and well instructed in its use. Put very simply, a certain amount of insulin is needed in order to use the glucose in your blood that you get from food as energy. The nurse will work with you to determine the best amount of insulin according to the carbohydrate you eat. It is normally injected using a device that looks like a pen, with a tiny needle that doesn't hurt - you inject it into a fatty area like a thigh, bottom or tummy.

I hope that things go well tomorrow. Ask as many questions as you can, and if there is anything that is unclear afterwards, let us know and we'll try and help.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 9, 2011)

They will run through everything with you, show you what to do etc..

Take paper and pen with you so you can write anything down, if you don't quite understand what they are saying, then don't be afraid to ask to explain or expand further...  They pefer that you ask them to repeat than find that you've not quite grasped what they say..

They will use your BG readings, weight, food intake to calculate your starting insulin, this will be calculate with an air of caution to avoid hypo's and then they will adjust from there, they will also monitor you closely and adjust your insulin as you go accordantly..

But you be fine..


----------

